# ACT subclass 190 Visa Applicants



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi, I was wondering if we could continue to help each other and stay together as a support group. We will be going to the same state...so its better to stick together.
I have lodged my visa application for Sub Class 190 and my sponsoring state is ACT.
I have yet to submit my documents, medical and PCC. I think we can together answer each other's queries.

Regards,
Sid.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Good job done


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

yohoho to the waiting room we go!!

sigh...:fish2::violin::frusty:

While waiting, I found a documentary on the Snowy Scheme (a huge hydroelectric dam) near canberra. It talks about how Australia took 25 years to build this engineering marvel and touches alittle on how immigration took its roots. Very insightful :nerd:


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeah let's keep bonding  Thanks, Sid.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello Guys n Gals....
CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL PEOPLE IN THIS GROUP ON THEIR 190 INVITE....
Gud to see old names/faces again...... Hope to continue to be in touch on this thread till we get our final grant.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

hi all, good to see all of u here. am yet to lodge visa as am waiting for the credit card facilities ... but hoping to lodge it this week, hopefully. 

All the best to all who have lodged, i will soon join the waiting period.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks for starting this thread Sid Sami.

Guys, please let me know what all bare essenstial documents are needed to apply -

Amol - Just the 17 pages form, Fees and submit will do right?

I am waiting for a Credit Card too! or I have to find a friend in Australia.

Cheers and Good Luck to all.


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

AM filling form 80, form 956 (agent), online health form and visa application form. 
apart from that i will be uploading PCC.

medicals will be done later but before CO allocation, hopefully. 

to all - if i have missed anything, please let me know.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Thanks for starting this thread Sid Sami.
> 
> Guys, please let me know what all bare essenstial documents are needed to apply -
> 
> ...



Optimus Prime,
Yup buddy.... click on the link you got in the Skillselect email. It will ask you to open an Immi Account. Once subscribed for Immi account, login to it & fill up the 17 pages form --> Pay the Fees and submit. Thats it.


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Joyceee said:


> Yeah let's keep bonding  Thanks, Sid.


actually after i got my SS, it was like i was missing on something,,,,then i figured out that i was missing the ACT forum members heheheheh  so thought it will be good to stay connected..:welcome: everyone


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

wana fly said:


> Optimus Prime,
> Yup buddy.... click on the link you got in the Skillselect email. It will ask you to open an Immi Account. Once subscribed for Immi account, login to it & fill up the 17 pages form --> Pay the Fees and submit. Thats it.


yeah..initially you do not have to submit any documents, just follow the guideline by "wanna fly". The document submission, Medicals and PCC, comes after you lodge your visa application.

1. You will get your TRN key once you open an immi account.
2. Fill the 17pages form, pay the fees, and your application is lodged.
3. Once you lodge your visa application, a portal opens where you can upload certified scanned copies of your documents. (Basically i am at this stage, will upload my documents by the end of this week, hopefully).
4. I have already got the PCC, which I will upload along with the docs.
5. Then comes the Medicals, for which you have to take appointment.
6. 5-6 weeks for CO allocation (don't know what is the current time line) &
7. after don't know waiting for how long "LA GRANT" 
8. PARTY


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Haha..Good part about Party. Thanks Sid Sami and Amol for throwing light on this!


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

sid.sami said:


> yeah..initially you do not have to submit any documents, just follow the guideline by "wanna fly". The document submission, Medicals and PCC, comes after you lodge your visa application.
> 
> 1. You will get your TRN key once you open an immi account.
> 2. Fill the 17pages form, pay the fees, and your application is lodged.
> ...



Great this is very helpful. Thank you. Good to know this since i am going through an agent, thx again.


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

Good to see you all .... again.. i can see the same people, who were in ACT/Canberra SS Group.
:welcome:


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey guys, once u upload a document after lodging the visa, it can not be edited or deleted, so be very careful..


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi guys lodged Visa today  
Will be uploading all docs and PCC by tomorrow. 

hopefully meds this month.

the current times as per other forums and web site is 7 weeks for CO allocation and 3 months for processing (hopefully from the visa lodged date).


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

*Need HELP*

Hi Guys, I am uploading my docs...now when i have to upload "qualifications document", if i merge all the degrees and transcripts, then i get an error that the size of the file is big (the file is in pdf). Can i submit the degrees and transcripts one by one?I am not sure that if i upload one file against "degrees", then can i re-use the same link again?
i hope i am getting my point acrossed????


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

sid.sami said:


> Hi Guys, I am uploading my docs...now when i have to upload "qualifications document", if i merge all the degrees and transcripts, then i get an error that the size of the file is big (the file is in pdf). Can i submit the degrees and transcripts one by one?I am not sure that if i upload one file against "degrees", then can i re-use the same link again?
> i hope i am getting my point acrossed????


Sid,

When is the deadline to upload the documents for you?, am uploading my document this weekend, let me share my experience.

Can you help me with max size we can upload in each section, am planning to upload each documents ( i.e with out merging the documents). 

Where as my form 80 is around 10.7 MB, is it feasible? or do we have cut off on document size?


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

HADIMANE said:


> Sid,
> 
> When is the deadline to upload the documents for you?, am uploading my document this weekend, let me share my experience.
> 
> ...


I didn't know we had to follow a deadline for uploading the documents?Anyone who knows about it please shed some light.
As for the file size, yes you can reduce the file size both in jpg and pdf formats.
Reduce the file size of a .PDF document by:
Recreating the PDF with Distiller set to 'lowest file size'.
Ensuring that all images in the PDF are set to 96 DPI.

Good Luck,


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

sid.sami said:


> I didn't know we had to follow a deadline for uploading the documents?Anyone who knows about it please shed some light.
> As for the file size, yes you can reduce the file size both in jpg and pdf formats.
> Reduce the file size of a .PDF document by:
> Recreating the PDF with Distiller set to 'lowest file size'.
> ...




Guys,
There's no deadline for uploading the documents. Once you lodge the visa to DIBP by paying the fees, you have at least 7 weeks to upload all ur docs by the time u get a CO. So chill... do not rush n worry.... 
About the doc size, I believe max allowed is 5 MB per document. So try to keep it within the size limit as sid.sami said... 
Also, you can upload max. 60 files (pdf,jpg or other supported types) per applicant. So I assume you can upload all separate transcripts/mark sheets for your degree/graduation......


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

HADIMANE said:


> Sid,
> 
> When is the deadline to upload the documents for you?, am uploading my document this weekend, let me share my experience.
> 
> ...



HADIMANE,
Buddy, how come your form 80 is of 10.7 MB? 

Did you print the form & used a pen to write the entire form & scanned it again to upload ? Did that increase the size?
If yes, dont upload that form..... Download a software called "PDF CREATOR" from google. It allows you to edit/type in & save the form 80. So type in all the info in ur form 80 using this software. Then sign on the last page using a pen & only scan that 1 page & add that page to ur form 80 using "PDF CREATOR". This will allow u to keep the size in needed limit n work is done.


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

wana fly said:


> HADIMANE,
> Buddy, how come your form 80 is of 10.7 MB?
> 
> Did you print the form & used a pen to write the entire form & scanned it again to upload ? Did that increase the size?
> If yes, dont upload that form..... Download a software called "PDF CREATOR" from google. It allows you to edit/type in & save the form 80. So type in all the info in ur form 80 using this software. Then sign on the last page using a pen & only scan that 1 page & add that page to ur form 80 using "PDF CREATOR". This will allow u to keep the size in needed limit n work is done.


yes this is the same way my agent is also doing. type and save form and only scan an upload signature pages.


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Guys, my link "documents checklist" on the application page is not working. Can anyone copy paste the contents of that page here?
Secondly wanna fly is right, the max file size is 5MB.
I have taken an appointment for the medicals, is it okay?or should i wait for CO allocation? Do we need to upload any passport size pics?
Also, docs asked for the spouse require Form 1221, if i am submitting Form 80, then should i also submit Form 1221?as both have same info, in fact Form 80 is more detailed.
Regards,
Sid.


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

hi regarding meds - yes is ok to go for meds and upload same (by hospital) and pcc before CO allocation - this will reduce delays.

with regards to other info you have asked - am not sure as my agent is handling and hope someone in the forum could help you.


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

sid.sami said:


> Hi Guys, my link "documents checklist" on the application page is not working. Can anyone copy paste the contents of that page here?
> Secondly wanna fly is right, the max file size is 5MB.
> I have taken an appointment for the medicals, is it okay?or should i wait for CO allocation? Do we need to upload any sidpassport size pics?
> Also, docs asked for the spouse require Form 1221, if i am submitting Form 80, then should i also submit Form 1221?as both have same info, in fact Form 80 is more detailed.
> ...


Sid,

Form 1221 and form 80 contains 80% of the same info. Form 80 will serve the objective of form 1221.

And, since you are document uploading stage, don't crack your head too much. Initial document are more than enough, let CO come back to if they need any more documents. 

Chill buddy!!!!!


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

wana fly said:


> HADIMANE,
> Buddy, how come your form 80 is of 10.7 MB?
> 
> Did you print the form & used a pen to write the entire form & scanned it again to upload ? Did that increase the size?
> If yes, dont upload that form..... Download a software called "PDF CREATOR" from google. It allows you to edit/type in & save the form 80. So type in all the info in ur form 80 using this software. Then sign on the last page using a pen & only scan that 1 page & add that page to ur form 80 using "PDF CREATOR". This will allow u to keep the size in needed limit n work is done.


Thanks wann fly, 

Used the same software which you suggested, worked out very well and documents are clear too.


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

hi u can check out this link, it has much info;

Moving to Australia: eVisa Australia | Moving to Australia


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

you can check your medical status - whether your hospital/clinic has uploded/submitted to DIBP on following link : 
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

fill out your info and log-on, then click on print button appearing below - this will open a new window/screen and on that each stage is mentioned with whether completed or not. Refer note in that screen - it will say whether submitted to DIBP or not yet submitted. 

hope it helps.


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Going for the medicals tomorrow..
Uploaded docs except Form 80 and Form 1221
what about you guys?whats the progress at your end?


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

sid.sami said:


> Going for the medicals tomorrow..
> Uploaded docs except Form 80 and Form 1221
> what about you guys?whats the progress at your end?


Sid,

Any main reason for not uploading form 80 now? Do you want to wait till CO allocation? 

All the best for your medicals!!!


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

HADIMANE said:


> Sid,
> 
> Any main reason for not uploading form 80 now? Do you want to wait till CO allocation?
> 
> All the best for your medicals!!!


HADIMMANE i will upload both the forms within this week hopefully, was sharing the progress so far


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

sid.sami said:


> HADIMMANE i will upload both the forms within this week hopefully, was sharing the progress so far


Oh... OK... In my case I have uploaded all the docs except PCC, as its take not less than 3-4 weeks to get, will wait till CO ask.


----------



## ACTor (May 16, 2014)

Hi, is anyone who has recently lodged 190 visa (following ACT SS) since April 2014 expecting a CO or grant before 1 July 2014. I had read that 190 visas have stopped until after 1 July when the quota gets reset.

Also I notice some of you guys have done medicals already. Can you do these before a CO is assigned. The medical centre need a HAP ID, where do I get this from?


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

ACTor said:


> Hi, is anyone who has recently lodged 190 visa (following ACT SS) since April 2014 expecting a CO or grant before 1 July 2014. I had read that 190 visas have stopped until after 1 July when the quota gets reset.
> 
> Also I notice some of you guys have done medicals already. Can you do these before a CO is assigned. The medical centre need a HAP ID, where do I get this from?


Hi ACTor,(creative id) 
Well after you lodge your visa application, you get access to a web portal where you can upload your documents. There is a list of recommended documents on that page, just below the list is a question mark (?) icon for the medical declaration. when you click that, you are asked to answer some questions in yes/no, when you submit that, you get your HAP ID, which is required to get an appointment from a DIBP approved clinic in your city. 
You can either wait for a CO for Medicals or DIY, either way its acceptable.
Good Luck.


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi Senior and experts,

Can you please help me what can i presume with visa application status as "in Process".

Curious!!!! can any one help me with "KEEDA" in my mind???


----------



## ACTor (May 16, 2014)

Thanks sid.sami that is very helpful. I will ask my agent tomorrow.

Aside from that what's the general feeling on visa grant timelines? I've heard some people are getting the "limited numbers" email after a CO is assigned.


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi ACT Visa Applicants!!

Thrilled to see you all again . You can update your status in this *Visa Tracker* link https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=drive_web#gid=4. Thanks


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

HADIMANE said:


> Hi Senior and experts,
> 
> Can you please help me what can i presume with visa application status as "in Process".
> 
> Curious!!!! can any one help me with "KEEDA" in my mind???


am not so sure ;( how do you check this status (I am going through an agent) ?


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

moitrai said:


> Hi ACT Visa Applicants!!
> 
> Thrilled to see you all again . You can update your status in this *Visa Tracker* link https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=drive_web#gid=4. Thanks


Hi, since you are ahead of us, whats the time line for 190 visa grant now? do they allocate CO on 7th week or before or later? And if all docs are uploaded from Co allocation how long for grant? their website says 3 months ;( 

thx in advance


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

SL76 said:


> Hi, since you are ahead of us, whats the time line for 190 visa grant now? do they allocate CO on 7th week or before or later? And if all docs are uploaded from Co allocation how long for grant? their website says 3 months ;(
> 
> thx in advance



If you follow the visa tracker https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=drive_web#gid=4, you will come to know how it is working......I have completed my 6th week. Didn't hear from them  . Hope that they respond as said in the website..... :scared:


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

moitrai said:


> If you follow the visa tracker https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=drive_web#gid=4, you will come to know how it is working......I have completed my 6th week. Didn't hear from them  . Hope that they respond as said in the website..... :scared:


yes, i will do that, thank you. 
hope you will hear from them soon too


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Moitraj, nice initiative.... but not sure abt the data though.... my data for SS was entered here as a data of 190 application..... I have changed it.... All others need to check & update if incorrect...... Hope we get to know regular updates from all people on this thread too..... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

i am not able to download the doc ;( 
i will try again from home


----------



## deepti84 (May 21, 2014)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum.

To give a background, I had received my ACT SS on 10th may,2014. Now i am in the process of lodging 190 visa. I am the main applicant and my husband is the secondary applicant. He has done his MBA.

It Would be a great help if seniors could guide me onto some things which you would have taken care of while putting up the case.

For Secondary Applicant its mentioned on the website:

Functional English proof-
You can submit a letter from his/her college indicating that the medium of education is English.

-Is there any specific format to get it written from the College, if yes Please share.


Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Deepti


----------



## deepti84 (May 21, 2014)

Hi,

I am in the process of lodging 190 visa for ACT. I am ready with all these documents.

For Main Applicant:	
1	Transcripts	
2	Degrees	
3	ACS Assessment	
4	IELTS score card	
5	Passport	
6	Pan card/DL	
7	PCC	
8	Form 80	
9	Reference letter	
10	Experience Letter	
11	Relieving Letter	
12	Offer Letter	
13	Appointment Letter	
14	Confirmation Letter	
15	Appraisal Letter	
16	Payslips	
17	Form 16
18	ITR
19	Bank statement	

For Secondary Applicant:

1	Transcripts	
2	Degrees
3 Spouse Functional English proof
4 Passport
5 PCC
6 Form 80
7 Marriage Certificate
8 Pan card/DL. 

Is there any other document or form that i am missing?

Regards,
Deepti


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

deepti84 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> ...


Dear Deepti,
Why don't you ask your husband to do IELTS, because i am not sure if the second installment is waived off by just submitting a letter from the college to prove functional English of the secondary applicant. Please find it out and then 
proceed.
Good Luck,


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

deepti84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Is there any other document or form that i am missing?
> ...




You document checklist looks good to go!


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

ACTor said:


> Hi, is anyone who has recently lodged 190 visa (following ACT SS) since April 2014 expecting a CO or grant before 1 July 2014. I had read that 190 visas have stopped until after 1 July when the quota gets reset.
> 
> Also I notice some of you guys have done medicals already. Can you do these before a CO is assigned. The medical centre need a HAP ID, where do I get this from?


Hi ACTor and all others worried about depleted quotas for 190 visa,
I think we shouldn't worry about the limited quota for 190 visas, as the moment our 7weeks time will lapse and we will be assigned a CO, it will almost be July....and fresh quotas will be announced..
So Do not worry and just CHILL!
Infact i think we will get a grant sooner as when new quotas are announced, the processing time / speed is increased compared to end of year processing time..
Regards,
Sid.


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

All docs uploaded. 

even if the particular occupation is closed in the new July lest, will they grant visa from he new July visa quotas? Am just confused about this whole thing. i got ACT invite (190) but now cap reached but my occupation is closed in the new CSOL list.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have received invitation for subclass 190 on 23rd May via Victoria state. I have decided to submit my visa application for 190 subclass myself. I have few questions:

1. I have taken Employment Reference letter from my current employer last year (13th May) when i submitted application for ACS. It has my last year salary package amount. Would I have to take a fresh reference letter from my current employer. I have my current appraisal letter and an award letter from my company.

2. SkillSelect says the online visa fee to be submitted using Credit Card. Neither I nor my friends have credit card with this much monthly limit(~1.76lac). Could you please tell me how to pay this fee?

3. Documents Checklist has a mention of Form 1393 electronic application form (online form: use the link we have provided in your letter of invitation). I do not see such link in my invitation PDF. Where to find this?

4. Document checklist has no mention of Health check. Some guys here have written that they have submitted their medicals. Is it required at time of visa application?

Thanks in advance


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi have few queries friends:

1. When i click on "Apply Visa" button, do I need to complete whole submission in single go or I can save any step and later change/proceed with other steps. In case I lose my internet connection while filling information or submitting application, is online application tolerant to that?

2. Do I need to get all my employment related documents certified? Documentation checklist only ask for Identity proofs and Qualification documents to be certified.

3. All my degrees/certificates and marksheets have details in english along with hindi/punjabi. Do I need transcripts of them? In ACS i didn't submit any transcripts.

Thanks.


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

SL76 said:


> i am not able to download the doc ;(
> i will try again from home


SL76,

This is Google doc, u can't download, you can only update or edit the sheet.


----------



## Sauib (Nov 22, 2013)

joining the group..


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi friends,

I have following documents with me. 

1.	Are these documents enough?
2.	Please advise me how to organise these into files, I mean for example should I merge all qualification documents in one PDF file or one PDF file for each certificate. So that CO can easily understand and find all required files. Same for employment and other documents.

*Qualifications*
1.	matriculation_certificate
2.	senior_secondary_certificate
3.	bachelor_degree
4.	masters_degree
5.	matriculation_marksheet
6.	senior_secondary_marksheet
7.	bachelor_degree_marsheet_year1
8.	bachelor_degree_marsheet_year2
9.	bachelor_degree_marsheet_year3
10.	masters_degree_marsheet_year1
11.	masters_degree_marsheet_year2
12.	masters_degree_marsheet_year3

*Employment*
1.	Employer 1 (2008-2010)
1.	appointment letter
2.	confirmation letter
3.	appraisal letter
4.	resignation acceptance letter
5.	Experience letter
6.	Employment reference letter
7.	2 Salary slips​
2.	Employer 2 (2010-present)
1.	Appointment letter
2.	Service agreement
3.	confirmation letter
4.	Appraisal letters(2010,2011,2012,2013 and 2014)
5.	Company acquisition letter
6.	Offer letter of newly acquired owner
7.	Company award letters(2)
8.	Employment reference letter
9.	Salary slips​*Form 16 and ITR*
1.	Form 16 2011-12
2.	ITR 2010-12
3.	Form 16 2012-13 (forgot to file ITR. Tax already deducted at source and taxable income less than 5 lacs)
4.	Form 16 2013-14
5.	ITR 2013-14
6.	Form 16 2014-15
7.	ITR 2014-15

*Police clearance certificate*

*Form80*

Arranging transcripts of matriculation, senior secondary, graduation and masters

Thanks


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

Coming into the 9th week and still no CO in sight. BTW, the excel tracker link looks all messed up. The columns in the entry I made a few weeks back doesnt match up.


----------



## Wockhardt (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Guys,

We can track ACT 190 visa grants, as far as I know:

Optimus Prime
SL76

anyone else?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Wockhardt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We can track ACT 190 visa grants, as far as I know:
> 
> ...


I have filed by application on 16th July. I think it would take like another 2-3 months for CO to get allocated ? Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

As per the processing page it showing 8th July, it was 8th July the day I had filed the application as well. Do they update the date regularly ?

Has anyone filed after 8th july and got invitation ?


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

noobrex said:


> As per the processing page it showing 8th July, it was 8th July the day I had filed the application as well. Do they update the date regularly ?
> 
> Has anyone filed after 8th july and got invitation ?


LOL....You are a bit too impatient...you should sleep on it till first week of October...
usually it takes 3months for DIBP to process the visa..
Good Luck,


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

sid.sami said:


> LOL....You are a bit too impatient...you should sleep on it till first week of October...
> usually it takes 3months for DIBP to process the visa..
> Good Luck,


Hi Sami,

I have a question regarding ACT nomination. How much of a factor experience is in gaining the nomination. I am an engineer with around two years of experience(still to be assessed by EA). If you have any info. that would be great. Thanks


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

sid.sami said:


> LOL....You are a bit too impatient...you should sleep on it till first week of October...
> usually it takes 3months for DIBP to process the visa..
> Good Luck,


umm I was talking about ACT sponsorship not actual 190 visa application


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi everyone, I have been granted the visa on 11th Aug,2014
If you guys have any questions please let me know and I will 
try to reply asap.
*Grant Dust* for everyone


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Sami,

I have a question regarding ACT nomination. How much of a factor experience is in gaining the nomination. I am an engineer with around two years of experience(still to be assessed by EA). If you have any info. that would be great. Thanks


----------



## Kaliuka (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi all,
I'm joining the gang
I recieved ACT SS on 24 July and today I lodged the visa. I frontloaded all documents that I could think of and will do the medicals on Monday. 
Hope for grant with my whole heart and soul!


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

usmanakbar07 said:


> Hi Sami,
> 
> I have a question regarding ACT nomination. How much of a factor experience is in gaining the nomination. I am an engineer with around two years of experience(still to be assessed by EA). If you have any info. that would be great. Thanks


Hi Usman,
Experience is preferred but i don't think it is mandatory, otherwise they would mention it against each profession like they have mentioned IELTS band requirement for each profession. But please make sure to check the website as I have no idea about non-managerial job criteria.

Good Luck,


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Kaliuka said:


> Hi all,
> I'm joining the gang
> I recieved ACT SS on 24 July and today I lodged the visa. I frontloaded all documents that I could think of and will do the medicals on Monday.
> Hope for grant with my whole heart and soul!


Good Luck for your grant...the standard processing time is 3months..
Till then keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## chiffonscarf (Mar 20, 2012)

moitrai said:


> If you follow the visa tracker https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=drive_web#gid=4, you will come to know how it is working......I have completed my 6th week. Didn't hear from them  . Hope that they respond as said in the website..... :scared:


Hi there, this message came late. hope you'd be able to read. how's work life there in ACT? I got enlightened upon reading your message in this forum. We have somehow similar job. How's the job market there? Hope to hear from you again. Thanks !


----------



## chiffonscarf (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi there, this message came late. hope you'd be able to read. how's work life there in ACT? I got enlightened upon reading your message in this forum. We have somehow similar job. How's the job market there? Hope to hear from you again. Thanks !


----------

